# Tiggity tigerboo and the horseshoe



## tigerboo (Aug 28, 2003)

Alright....I want you guys to help me out here.  Same goals as everyone else...lose fat, gain muscle.  I've heard a lot of different people's opinions on muscle gains and fat loss at the same time, but I'll give it a try.  

As of this morning...I'm 5"11/180lbs/32.5 waist
RMR=2013  
I don't know how many extra calories I'm using

I'll be consuming 2400 calories a day x 6 meals   40/20/40 P/C/F
maybe 40/25/35 on somedays

Carbs for breakfast and post w/o 
The rest will be Protein + Fat meals.

Train with free weights 3 times/week and play basketball at least twice a week.

SPLIT
M       Basketball (high intensity for an hour)

T        Chest/Back

W       Basketball (high intensity for an hour)

Th      Legs

F        Arms/Delts


Any comments or critiques would be fantastic!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 29, 2003)

Welcome to the journals. 

Do you plan on posting your meals?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2003)

Tigerboo - 

Another baller to the journals!    Welcome!!

Without knowing your stats - BF %, age, specific goals -   
you might consider switching your Legs to Friday so they have a little rest after your basketball (Wednesday) day.    My legs have definately gotten stronger moving ball away from "leg day".

You can definately get a lot of Tips from other people's journals.

Good luck here - journaling will definately keep you focused.

 YM


----------



## tigerboo (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks jodi and ym, i do plan on posting my meals.  I'm going to start logging meals today.  My bf is 15%, 20yrs old.  

I was thinking of changing my leg workout to friday but this week I didn't play any basketball so I wanted to give them more rest for next week.


----------



## tigerboo (Aug 29, 2003)

SPLIT
M Basketball (high intensity for an hour)

T Chest/Back/abs

W Basketball (high intensity for an hour)

Th Arms/Delts/abs

F   Legs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2003)

Tiger - 

You're welcome.   I'm not sure of your level.

Just some basics:

-Hit your large muscles first 

-Definately implement SQUATS into your leg routine.

-I'd throw abs in your routine at least twice.  You may consider starting with abs to get your CNS going (and you will not be tempted to skip 'em if you are tired).

Check out the Training forum for good routines/exercises

Keep a log of weight/reps so you can track your progress.   

Remember that what works for some does not work for others so YOU need to figure out what works best for you.


----------



## tigerboo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm pretty knowledgable about my training routine and I've definately tried a lot of things out there.  I used to do the back/bi chest/tri split for about 3 years and then I switched to Chest/Back, Arms split.  Best thing I ever did.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2003)

Now I'm curious ?     Why is it better for you??   I'm glad you know what you are doing.

?  YM


----------



## tigerboo (Aug 29, 2003)

I like it much better because when I workout chest/back, I'm already working out my supplemental muscles like tris/delts/bis.  So if I work them out on the same day, then I usually can't concentrate on those muscles because they're already tired from my previous lifts.  When I do my arms workout, I can focus on those muscles and they are 100% fresh.


----------



## tigerboo (Aug 29, 2003)

8/29
I'll edit these meals throughout the day

Meal 1 
12pm  

1/2 cup of all bran
6 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 small tomato
1.5 servings of chipotle peppers

Meal 2 
2pm

2 turkey burgers
3 fish oil capsules
1/2 tbsp. olive oil

missed a meal 

7pm

Tigerboo's PWO shake 
(i reccomend each and every one of you tries this shake)

3/4 cup frozen blueberries
3/4 cup frozen strawberries
4 ice cubes
1/2 cup of milk
1 cup of orange gatorade  (has to be ORANGE!!!)
1.5 scoops of VANILLA whey protein

8:30pm
Meal 4

3 chicken strips
1 package of frozen broccoli
1/2 tbsp. olive oil
3 fish oil capsules

10:30
Meal 5

2 cans of tuna
1/2 tbsp. olive oil
3 fish oil capsules
chipotle peppers

12:30 before bed
Meal 6 

1.5 scoops of whey
1.5 tbsp. natural peanut butter
6 fish oil capsules

2400 calories
93g fat   36% fat
131g carbs   20% carbs
259g protein 44% protein


What do you guys think?


----------



## tigerboo (Aug 29, 2003)

8/29
workout:  Arms/Delts

military press 115      3x6
side extensions 27.5 3x6
single arm forward extension 20 3x6
two arm forward extension    35 3x6

close grip bench press 3x5 140
single arm pushdown  3x8  setting 6
reverse tricep pushdown 3x6 setting 7
single arm reverse pushdown 3x6 setting 5

single arm preacher curl  3x8 30lbs
SS straight bar curl  3x8   (close grip, medium, wide grip)


----------



## tigerboo (Aug 30, 2003)

8/30
Today was my cheat day...didn't really track any of my foods taken in.  Went to cheesecake factory and ate some pretty crappy food.


----------

